# ?? Spare Tire Cover Mod ??



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Is there a proven mod to help keep the spare tire cover on my spare tire. On our first trip last weekend we stopped for a â€œpotty breakâ€ and while doing my walk around inspection before pulling out, I noticed that the tire cover was almost off. I took it off and put it in storage.

Before I start going crazy with a mod to keep the cover on I thought id ask if anyone has done this yet.

Thanks!
DT


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'd be interested in this myself as mine DID blow away, never to be seen again!

Mark


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Never had that problem on any of the 2 TT & 2 pop-ups we have owned.

How old is the cover?


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

I noticed mine was fairly loose but hastnt come off yet. I was thinking of taking up the slack on the backside and putting a safety pin in it.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

The trailer is less than 1 week old.


----------



## phaucker (Jul 23, 2007)

I lost mine on the trip home from picking up the tt from the dealership.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

wow thats even quicker than my close call. What a bummer.


----------



## MikeN (May 25, 2007)

Hillacious said:


> I lost mine on the trip home from picking up the tt from the dealership.


I lost mine on the way home from the dealer too. I bought one that has elastic cord all the way around it, so far so good.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Hmmm. Maybe ill see if the DW would want to take on a sewing project. Add some elastic or a plastic buckle on the top and bottom that would connect behind the tire.


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

I guess I have been fortunate and have not had any issues with mine. I did however purchase mine from Overton's as the OB didn't come with one from the dealer.

Back to a solution to your problem. What about adding 2 grommets parallel to each other on side of the cover toward the the top and bottom of the tire itself and then useing two bungee cords, one at the top hooked to the grommets and one at the bottom hooked to the grommets too?







Seems like this would prevent the cover from moving at all.

Good luck and let us know what you do and if it works.

Paul


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

emsley3 said:


> I guess I have been fortunate and have not had any issues with mine. I did however purchase mine from Overton's as the OB didn't come with one from the dealer.
> 
> Back to a solution to your problem. What about adding 2 grommets parallel to each other on side of the cover toward the the top and bottom of the tire itself and then useing two bungee cords, one at the top hooked to the grommets and one at the bottom hooked to the grommets too?
> 
> ...


I like that idea









Don


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Sounds like what i was thinking with the buckle idea. same concept. Ill run it by the sewing/mending department manager and see what she approves.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I replaced the loosey goosey factory cover with one of these. Fit's tight, looks good, and cheap. 3 years later it still looks pretty good.

American Flag Cover


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Lucky so far - Mine stays on - no issues - actually it is hard to get off.

Thor


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

dpthomasjr said:


> Hmmm. Maybe ill see if the DW would want to take on a sewing project. Add some elastic or a plastic buckle on the top and bottom that would connect behind the tire.


That is exactly what I did to our cover. We haven't lost a cover, but after reading on this site we just wanted to be sure not to lose it. I just sewed a strap on the top of the cover and one at the bottom of the cover and attatched a buckle. Works great and was inexpensive. You can purchase webbing and buckles at a sewing and craft store like Joanne.
Good Luck


----------



## Spaulding (Jul 26, 2007)

We lost two covers in 2 days


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Mine is so tight that it is a pain to get off to check the air pressure.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

MikeN said:


> I lost mine on the trip home from picking up the tt from the dealership.


I lost mine on the way home from the dealer too. I bought one that has elastic cord all the way around it, so far so good.
[/quote]

My factory cover has elastic around it and fits snug, couldn't imagine it blowing off. I would have thought all of them would be the same way.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> Lucky so far - Mine stays on - no issues - actually it is hard to get off.
> 
> Thor


How many times have you tried? Think I did mine back in March to fill the tire.

...that reminds me to check that again before we leave this weekend.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Chabbie1 said:


> Hmmm. Maybe ill see if the DW would want to take on a sewing project. Add some elastic or a plastic buckle on the top and bottom that would connect behind the tire.


That is exactly what I did to our cover. We haven't lost a cover, but after reading on this site we just wanted to be sure not to lose it. I just sewed a strap on the top of the cover and one at the bottom of the cover and attatched a buckle. Works great and was inexpensive. You can purchase webbing and buckles at a sewing and craft store like Joanne.
Good Luck
[/quote]
Good to know this will work effectively. I think this is what we will do when we get the trailer home again.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Mine is so tight that it is a pain to get off to check the air pressure.


I carry my spare flat...less weight









I lost my cover on my first trip out and have yet to replace it. I was waiting for the Outbackers.com one to avail itself. Looks like I need to break down and head to Camping World though








Ken


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Here is what we did....


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

dpthomasjr said:


> Is there a proven mod to help keep the spare tire cover on my spare tire. On our first trip last weekend we stopped for a â€œpotty breakâ€ and while doing my walk around inspection before pulling out, I noticed that the tire cover was almost off. I took it off and put it in storage.
> 
> Before I start going crazy with a mod to keep the cover on I thought id ask if anyone has done this yet.
> 
> ...


I am partial to adding a couple of grommets and using bungee cords. A gromett kit is inexpensive and rather simple to work with, you will have some leftover for future projects. All you need is a hammer.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Lucky so far - Mine stays on - no issues - actually it is hard to get off.
> 
> Thor


How many times have you tried? Think I did mine back in March to fill the tire.

...that reminds me to check that again before we leave this weekend.








[/quote]

I have several covers - different colours - do not ask. I have a tan, white and burgendy one that I change out based on the camping trip. The white one I use over the winter because it has the dealer logo on it.

Thor


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Ours blew away too







We just bought a new tire cover and it hasnt budged.... We decided that it was only the tire cover that wasnt done well on our Outback, so we decided not to complain


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I saw mine blow off today







.I quess it was only a matter of time. The funny thing is my 32 didn't come with one, I took the one off my last Outback.

John


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Mine blew off two trips ago. Seems like a common thing, maybe even more so with the Sydney's. Need some Outbackers.com covers!


----------



## twiech (Oct 25, 2007)

Put it this way, I lost mine but who cares, all the other tires are getting wet and dirty, what makes the spare so special? Losing the cover reminded me of my grandma losing her hair cover on a rollercoaster. Let the spare breath.....it's a revolution.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

How could you say that? Let it breath? Are you crazy? NEVER!


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

emsley3 said:


> I guess I have been fortunate and have not had any issues with mine. I did however purchase mine from Overton's as the OB didn't come with one from the dealer.
> 
> Back to a solution to your problem. What about adding 2 grommets parallel to each other on side of the cover toward the the top and bottom of the tire itself and then useing two bungee cords, one at the top hooked to the grommets and one at the bottom hooked to the grommets too?
> 
> ...


Using grommets and a bungee is a great idea.


----------



## 4 Outbackers (Mar 5, 2008)

My cover was loose when I had purchased my TT. I bought some poly/cotton cord from Home Depot ,attached a saftey pin to one end and fished the cord around the pocket were the elastic is located.After threading the cord through I used a sliding cinch lock from a extra sleeping bag cover to secure the two ends of the cord.Now all I have to do is cinch up the cord when I need to tighten the cover. The total cost is about $2.45 and 20 mins. of time.
Hope it helps.
Steve&Barb


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

I was surprised that the new TT's don't even come with a spare tire cover.








I just went out to CW and bought the plain white one... I wanted the one with the American Flag, but I'm sure it wouldn't have been too long before someone decided it would look better on their TT.

--Greg


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

My 2008 32BHDS came with a cover. Are you sure you shouldnt have gotten one. Maybe ask your dealer, it might have been lost during delivery.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

A trucker scared the "youknowwhat" out of us about 45min. South of Muskegon by blasting his horn at a group of Texans pulling their first camper home. Our tire cover was about to blow off. It now serves at a cushion to rest my Equalizer bars on when I store them up front in the pass through storage. It keeps the grease off of the flooring quite nicely and prevents any scratches as I slide the bars in resting on the cover.

-CC


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

collinsfam_tx said:


> A trucker scared the "youknowwhat" out of us about 45min. South of Muskegon by blasting his horn at a group of Texans pulling their first camper home. Our tire cover was about to blow off. It now serves at a cushion to rest my Equalizer bars on when I store them up front in the pass through storage. It keeps the grease off of the flooring quite nicely and prevents any scratches as I slide the bars in resting on the cover.
> 
> -CC


BLAMO!!!!......another mod done.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> How could you say that? Let it breath? Are you crazy? NEVER!


Not sure how I missed this (ok - just checked the date again....I've got a good excuse)....but, DT, did *YOU* really ask him that question?







That'd be like O_C asking someone else how they could possibly post so much...


----------

